# allowing zippered HR10-250 to upgrade



## rmax (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey Guys,
I am trying to let my HD TiVo upgrade to the new 6.3f update in hopes the reboots will finally stop.
I have read thru here and thought I had found all the parameters to change.
I changed the boot parameters to remove _upgrade=false_ using the bootpage command and went into rc.sysinit.author and ## out the fakecall and ip addresses.
I forced a call and sure enough, the _pending restart_ showed up.:up: I then rebooted. I got the welcome screen, then the installing update screen, then it went back to live tv. I checked the system information again and much to my disappointment I am still at revision 6.3c.

What did I miss? Obviously there is something I did not change that prevented this update from installing.
Thanks for the help,
Randy


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

did you verify the boot params, to see if the upgradesoftware=false is truly gone?

It's also possible to put that setting in the startup files... no idea if zipper does this (I find it unlikely), but checking /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit and /test.conf for a line like

```
export upgradesoftware=false
```
 wouldn't be a bad idea.

actually, you can test that from a bash prompt... just type "set" and see if there's an upgradesoftware env variable there or not


----------



## rmax (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I did verify it was gone from the bootpage parameter.
I will check the other areas you mentioned.
Thanks,
Randy


----------



## rmax (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey Guys,
I keep getting this error when trying to upgrade:


den-TiVo# ./tvbin/installSw.itcl 6.3f-01-2-357
bash: ./tvbin/installSw.itcl: No such file or directory

Here are the files on my tivo:

den-TiVo# echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''

Name Type FsId Date Time Size
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
6.3c-01-2-357 tyDb 146989 02/12/07 05:05 796
6.3e-01-2-357 tyDb 1650572 01/25/08 22:02 780
6.3f-01-2-357 tyDb 1662569 02/03/08 08:33 780
ACTIVE tyDb 146989 02/12/07 05:05 796


Any ideas on how to get this to install?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

./tvbin/installSw.itcl is a relative reference (would only work if you cd to /)... try removing the dot

have you considered using an update tool like the slicer ($20) or Da Goon's free one at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=370876 ?


----------



## rmax (Mar 10, 2005)

ok, I have downloaded DaGoon's script and made the adjustments. I am not getting a perminssion denied error...any ideas??

here is the error:
den-TiVo# ./upgrade.sh
bash: ./upgrade.sh: Permission denied

I have placed the files in the /tmp directory because I could not copy them into the root. I have also made the drive rw.

Thanks for any help.
Randy


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

I've never used his script, so you should probably move these questions to his thread.

permission denied often indicates the file isn't marked executable... try "chmod +x upgrade.sh", and then try rerunning it


----------



## rmax (Mar 10, 2005)

thanks, the chmod +x got me over the hump and allowed the script to run. 
It appears I have bigger problems now.
I will post the question in the other thread. 
Thanks for your help,
Randy


----------



## jangeador (Oct 17, 2006)

I was going to post a new thread, but this seems to be on the same topic.

I originally did my TIVO using the Instant Cake and rbautch enhancement script. I never had to touch it afterwards because everything was working. I am now interested in using DaGoon's script, the problem is that I do not have any slices for any other version other than the current 6.3a which is running.

My question is, if I change the flag 'upgradesoftware=false' would this wipe the hacks? Or would it just download the software?

I did not ever have the phone line connected until yesterday when I forced a call which did not download anything. I have fakecall running, and my upgradesoftware is set to false. I would like to just allow the Tivo to get the slices to then upgrade manually. I am very interested in preserving my hacks.

Thanks.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

The upgradesoftware=false has no effect whatsoever on the downloading of slices.

How do you know you have no slices?


----------



## jangeador (Oct 17, 2006)

When I type the command to see slices this is what I get:

```
main-TiVo# echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''

    Name                      Type        FsId      Date  Time   Size
    ----                      ----        ----      ----  ----   ----
    6.3a-01-2-357             tyDb      431870  10/17/06 00:32    796
    ACTIVE                    tyDb      431870  10/17/06 00:32    796
```
THis is how I know that I do not have the slices there. Any suggestions on how to get them?


----------



## jangeador (Oct 17, 2006)

Can anyone help with this? Is it posted in the wrong place, please I cannot stand not watching Am3rican 1d0l


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

jangeador said:


> Can anyone help with this? Is it posted in the wrong place, please I cannot stand not watching Am3rican 1d0l


what does downloading the slices have to do with being able to watch that show?

whatever... there's a script that's supposed to help for machines that don't retain slices... this won't help at ALL, if there are no slices in the stream, but if there are, it may.

If it doesn't work (after a week or so), please read the thread and ask questions there, because I've never used the script and wouldn't be able to help.

Good Luck


----------



## jangeador (Oct 17, 2006)

The DVR restarts in the middle of recording some shows, [email protected] Id0l being one of them. I read in the forums that upgrading to the newest version of the software will fix this problem. Can you please give me more information on the script you are referring to?

Thanks


----------

